# Singapore bans gay-themed books



## Dave70 (14/7/14)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/latest-news/singapore-bans-gay-themed-books/story-fn3dxix6-1226986875337

Motivated by the usual suspects. As usual.

Dr. Yaacob bin Ibrahim. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaacob_Ibrahim


Pathetic..


----------



## manticle (14/7/14)

That'll show those books.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/7/14)

Send them first edition copies of "This is Me" by Ian Thorpe.

No gay references in the that edition


----------



## Bribie G (14/7/14)

The poms banned many of the Noddy books.

At Infants school in the 1950s we liked the one where the Golliwog bros mug Noddy in the Dark Dark Wood, steal his car, strip him naked and he has to stagger off to Big Ears' house where he gets put to bed and........ :blink:





Got the girls in our class strangely excited.

edit: also a couple of the lads, but that wasn't talked about back then.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/7/14)

Oh how I loved Noddy.
Big Ears was just a big fat bear !


----------



## Bribie G (14/7/14)

Obviously quite skilled as well .. as you can see, the book was "here comes Noddy again". Presumably a reference to what happeded _after _Noddy arrived naked on Big Ears' doorstep.


----------



## booargy (14/7/14)

Yaccob Ibrahim is that Jewish?


----------



## Batz (14/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> Obviously quite skilled as well .. as you can see, the book was "here comes Noddy again". Presumably a reference to what happeded _after _Noddy arrived naked on Big Ears' doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the next chapter have Catholic priests in it, helping out poor Noddy like they did so may others?


----------



## Mattress (14/7/14)

So he has banned a book based on a real life story of two male penguins raising a baby chick in New York's Zoo because he thinks it's not natural?

I seem to be missing something here. Can someone please explain it to me.


----------



## Bribie G (14/7/14)

We are talking about a country that maintains a squad of toilet police who patrol public toilets. When you emerge from the cubicle they can hold you then rush in to see if you have flushed. If not you are in big trouble. I've only been to Singapore once, many years ago. A guy with a ruler measured the length of my hair to see if I could enter the country.

In an interview a couple of years ago the former prime minister Lee Kuan Yew said that in rapidly developing a modern urban society from a base of millions of peasants who didn't know how to wipe their bums and who thought that spitting in lifts was acceptable, they had to be given a quick hurry-up into the 20th century. Thus some laws such as birching and the banning of chewing gum are regarded as extremely harsh by societies that have had the advantage of a slow transition into modern society as opposed to Singapore, where it had to be done basically within one generation.

Thus the social engineering that has taken place.


----------



## Vini2ton (14/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> We are talking about a country that maintains a squad of toilet police who patrol public toilets. When you emerge from the cubicle they can hold you then rush in to see if you have flushed. If not you are in big trouble. I've only been to Singapore once, many years ago. A guy with a ruler measured the length of my hair to see if I could enter the country.
> 
> In an interview a couple of years ago the former prime minister Lee Kuan Yew said that in rapidly developing a modern urban society from a base of millions of peasants who didn't know how to wipe their bums and who thought that spitting in lifts was acceptable, they had to be given a quick hurry-up into the 20th century. Thus some laws such as birching and the banning of chewing gum are regarded as extremely harsh by societies that have had the advantage of a slow transition into modern society as opposed to Singapore, where it had to be done basically within one generation.
> 
> Thus the social engineering that has taken place.


Was Singapore the place that stamped SHIT in your passport? Said to stand for "suspected hippy in transit". One for the mythbusters.


----------



## Batz (14/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> We are talking about a country that maintains a squad of toilet police who patrol public toilets. When you emerge from the cubicle they can hold you then rush in to see if you have flushed. If not you are in big trouble. I've only been to Singapore once, many years ago. A guy with a ruler measured the length of my hair to see if I could enter the country.
> 
> In an interview a couple of years ago the former prime minister Lee Kuan Yew said that in rapidly developing a modern urban society from a base of millions of peasants who didn't know how to wipe their bums and who thought that spitting in lifts was acceptable, they had to be given a quick hurry-up into the 20th century. Thus some laws such as birching and the banning of chewing gum are regarded as extremely harsh by societies that have had the advantage of a slow transition into modern society as opposed to Singapore, where it had to be done basically within one generation.
> 
> Thus the social engineering that has taken place.


Sounds OK to me.

And a nice clean place when I visited it last. I thought the down trodden people where very nice as well, and I stay in China Town. 

Batz


----------



## Bribie G (14/7/14)

Not downtrodden, more uplifted I'd say.


----------



## indica86 (14/7/14)

That's gay.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (14/7/14)

I always thought of Singapore as a pristine, pure place. The short hair, no spitting, no chewing gum etc.

The last time I was there a couple of mates I went to Uni with who are now locals took me out on the town. Second stop for the night was Orchard Towers...known locally as Four Floors of Whores.
It's fair to say that place changed my impression of Singapore.


----------



## mr_wibble (15/7/14)

This is why you need the separation of church and state.

But FWIW - Singapore is a great place to visit, I've been there lots of times (stopover for work trips), and once for a short family holiday.


----------



## Dave70 (15/7/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> *This is why you need the separation of church and state.*
> 
> But FWIW - Singapore is a great place to visit, I've been there lots of times (stopover for work trips), and once for a short family holiday.


That's what the founding fathers of America insisted upon also.

Never mind that everything from the pledge of allegiance to the currency to the president has god tucked away in it somewhere. 

A black president was always on the cards, if only to appease liberal guilt. An openly atheist or indeed, polytheist president? Forget it.


----------



## booargy (15/7/14)

Dave70 your hatred will make you blind just like those whom you despise so much. Relax, have a brew, read a footrot flats comic and have a laugh.
I work with people who refuse to accept that a solar panel produces power. They are no different from the people who think that we can live with out burning coal.


----------



## pcmfisher (15/7/14)

booargy said:


> booargy, on 15 Jul 2014 - 09:40 AM, said:
> 
> Dave70 your hatred will make you blind just like those whom you despise so much. Relax, have a brew, read a footrot flats comic and have a laugh.
> I work with people who refuse to accept that a solar panel produces power. They are no different from the people who think that we can live with out burning coal.


The difference is you can show them that a solar panel *does* produce power........


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/7/14)

Maybe they will ban all of Tom Cruise's movies........oh........wait.....he is not gay...is he...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Maybe they will ban all of Tom Cruise's movies........oh........wait.....he is not gay...is he...


Is he ?


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> We are talking about a country that maintains a squad of toilet police who patrol public toilets. When you emerge from the cubicle they can hold you then rush in to see if you have flushed. If not you are in big trouble. I've only been to Singapore once, many years ago. A guy with a ruler measured the length of my hair to see if I could enter the country.
> 
> In an interview a couple of years ago the former prime minister Lee Kuan Yew said that in rapidly developing a modern urban society from a base of millions of peasants who didn't know how to wipe their bums and who thought that spitting in lifts was acceptable, they had to be given a quick hurry-up into the 20th century. Thus some laws such as birching and the banning of chewing gum are regarded as extremely harsh by societies that have had the advantage of a slow transition into modern society as opposed to Singapore, where it had to be done basically within one generation.
> 
> Thus the social engineering that has taken place.


I think that one visit must have been many, many years ago.
It's a great place, been there a couple of times in the last 2 years, Batz, how awesome is Chinatown in the early evening, great food right on the streets.


----------



## Dave70 (15/7/14)

booargy said:


> Dave70 your hatred will make you blind just like those whom you despise so much. Relax, have a brew, read a footrot flats comic and have a laugh.
> I work with people who refuse to accept that a solar panel produces power. They are no different from the people who think that we can live with out burning coal.


I hate heaps of stuff.
You'll need to narrow it down a bit.


----------



## booargy (15/7/14)

pcmfisher said:


> The difference is you can show them that a solar panel *does* produce power........


You don't need coal to make electricity. but you can't make steel without coal or charcoal.


----------



## booargy (15/7/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> known locally as Four Floors of Whores.


looks like I may have to stay longer than a few hours next time. If you get caught with another bloke will you be in twice as much shit?


----------



## Dave70 (15/7/14)

booargy said:


> You don't need coal to make electricity. but you can't make steel without coal or charcoal.


But.
Fuckin magnets, how do they work?


----------



## booargy (15/7/14)

But fuckin just to keep it on topic.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/7/14)

I would like to know what led Yaacob bib Ibrahim to believe that the penguins were gay ?


----------



## Airgead (15/7/14)

booargy said:


> You don't need coal to make electricity. but you can't make steel without coal or charcoal.


Welllllllll..... strictly speaking what you need is carbon. Any source of relatively pure carbon will do.

There is some interesting research into using old plastic as a cheap and plentiful carbon source for steelmaking. 

Oh yeah... edit - :icon_offtopic:


----------



## booargy (15/7/14)

Airgead said:


> Welllllllll..... strictly speaking what you need is carbon. Any source of relatively pure carbon will do.
> 
> There is some interesting research into using old plastic as a cheap and plentiful carbon source for steelmaking.
> 
> Oh yeah... edit - :icon_offtopic:


yeah carbon is what you need from the coal. the plastic sounds interesting will have to do some research cheers.


----------



## Airgead (15/7/14)

booargy said:


> yeah carbon is what you need from the coal. the plastic sounds interesting will have to do some research cheers.


Apologies for perpetuating the off topic but...

The person you want to look up is Professor Veena Sahajwalla. Director of the sustainable materials processing center at UNSW - 



> As a result of this singular drive, she has invented a world-first, environmentally friendly process for recycling end-of-life plastics and rubber tyres in steelmaking.


http://www.smart.unsw.edu.au/people/director-scientia-professor-veena-sahajwalla


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/7/14)

Is steel asexual......just askin


----------



## Airgead (15/7/14)

I think steel is plenty sexy. Mmmmmmm.... Austenite... cementite... perlite...

Have you ever seen a prettier phase diagram?








And don't get me started on those fancy alloys...


----------



## Goose (15/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> We are talking about a country that maintains a squad of toilet police who patrol public toilets. When you emerge from the cubicle they can hold you then rush in to see if you have flushed. If not you are in big trouble. I've only been to Singapore once, many years ago. A guy with a ruler measured the length of my hair to see if I could enter the country.
> 
> In an interview a couple of years ago the former prime minister Lee Kuan Yew said that in rapidly developing a modern urban society from a base of millions of peasants who didn't know how to wipe their bums and who thought that spitting in lifts was acceptable, they had to be given a quick hurry-up into the 20th century. Thus some laws such as birching and the banning of chewing gum are regarded as extremely harsh by societies that have had the advantage of a slow transition into modern society as opposed to Singapore, where it had to be done basically within one generation.
> 
> Thus the social engineering that has taken place.


But probably one of the few cities you can walk around at 3 am alone and feel safe. I'd give up legal sale of chewing gum to avoid the streets looking like London's any day (you can still bring it in for personal consumption).

Its a place which gives you the freedom of choice and leaves you alone unless you do something wrong you get punished and then punished hard.

As for the social engineering, maybe a bit of that. Call it a benign dictatorship if you like, but it works. They pay their politicians and public service equivalent to private enterprise so their is pretty much zero incentive for corruption.

Singapore is a user-pays society with virtually zero social security. No pension. No government healthcare. Low direct taxes capped at 20%.

Lowest crime rate in Asia and murder rate of any city in the world. Pretty much zero drug tolerance.

2013 GDP per capita for Australia 43K, Singapore 65K, reported by IMF.

Bribie, please tell me where you would rather bring up your kids..... ?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/7/14)

Yes I agree , its safe but most I know that live there want to live here.
Housing and car ownership is not easy for them, car ownership lottery is the norm.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/7/14)

Goose said:


> Singapore is a user-pays society with virtually zero social security. No pension. No government healthcare. Low direct taxes capped at 20%.


Is Tony Abbott their leader as well..... ?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Is Tony Abbott their leader as well..... ?


**** Tony, he is screwing all our pensioners and it is shameful.
Could be worse when I retire though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/7/14)

Eas up. Tony is a great bloke. Just ask...um.........I will have to get back to you on that one


----------



## JDW81 (15/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> **** Tony, he is screwing all our pensioners and it is shameful.


Ahh, Tony, the Man who was elected on one-line slogans who now spends most of his time pandering to a fat guy who bought his way into politics.

Back on topic, I'd bet the mad monk would ban any gay leaning literature if he could get away with it.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (15/7/14)

> Yaccob Ibrahim is that Jewish?


A book burning Jew hey??


----------



## Burt de Ernie (15/7/14)

> **** Tony, he is screwing all our pensioners and it is shameful.
> Could be worse when I retire though.


*SHRUGS*...im gunna have to work until im 90 so they can enjoy their retirement.....


----------



## malt and barley blues (15/7/14)

In a society where life expectancy is on the increase and on top of that there is the medical expenses for those of a greater age the government is going to be under increased pressure to provide heath and sickness benefits as well as aged pension, I think it should be up to the individual to put their own house in order with regards to retirement savings, increase in taxes is an unfavourable option to the tax paying public, cuts to welfare fares the same, as would cuts to pensions.
A line in the sand is going to have to be drawn some time, its every ones responsibility to make sure they have enough squirrelled away for what could be a lengthy retirement.


----------



## Phoney (15/7/14)

Goose said:


> But probably one of the few cities you can walk around at 3 am alone and feel safe. I'd give up legal sale of chewing gum to avoid the streets looking like London's any day (you can still bring it in for personal consumption).
> 
> Its a place which gives you the freedom of choice and leaves you alone unless you do something wrong you get punished and then punished hard.
> 
> ...



Personally I would prefer to put up with the odd bit of chewing gum on the footpath and relatively low crime (which we have) than live in a police state. Bandar Seri Begawan in Brunei is another city which would probably appeal to you too. The citizens there pay no income tax at all, the streets are spotless, there are no drunks to be seen... Well that's because booze is virtually prohibited outside of international hotels, but as you say, it works. In fact most cities in benign dictatorships such as those in the Gulf Arab states are much the same. Doha, Kuwait City etc.

There was a saying that used to go around in the former Eastern Bloc nations (specifically Czechoslovakia) that used to go along the lines of 'beware of a city which appears too clean, for you only need to scratch under the surface to uncover the ugly grime'. Or something to that effect. Singapore might be a comfortable place for western expats who stay indoors, and the wealthy Malay's. But then you have the second class Indian population who are basically treated like shit, and then below them again you have the Filipino and Indonesian live-in maids and workers who are, lets not beat around the bush here... indentured slaves. Good for some, not great for all.

BTW: Have you heard of Singapore's maintenance of parents act? If your parents or your in-laws cannot support themselves, can apply through the courts to move into your apartment with you, or force you to pay maintenance until they die. That's the reality of no pension.

But the thing I found with Singapore as a visitor was, if you take away shopping and eating, what else left is there to do?

No thankyou, I would rather bring up my kids in Sydney.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/7/14)

malt & barley blues said:


> In a society where life expectancy is on the increase and on top of that there is the medical expenses for those of a greater age the government is going to be under increased pressure to provide heath and sickness benefits as well as aged pension, I think it should be up to the individual to put their own house in order with regards to retirement savings, increase in taxes is an unfavourable option to the tax paying public, cuts to welfare fares the same, as would cuts to pensions.
> A line in the sand is going to have to be drawn some time, its every ones responsibility to make sure they have enough squirrelled away for what could be a lengthy retirement.


Thanks Tony.
Not everyone is a squirrel.


----------



## Goose (15/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Yes I agree , its safe but most I know that live there want to live here.
> Housing and car ownership is not easy for them, car ownership lottery is the norm.


ok look at the car ownership thing. Yes, its damn expensive to own a car. In fact, you have to have a piece of paper that gives you the right to buy one, that is called a Certificate of Entitlement or COE and it lasts for 10 years, after which you have to "scrap" your car or renew the COE and pay large taxes to continue running it. Now the place is small, and so the number of vehicles on the road has to be limited. The government does not set the price, instead it releases a quota which is then auctioned off. So the consumers set the price, not the government. The price has been as low a a few dollars or higher than 100 grand.... right now its around 80 grand just for the privilege of owning a Toyota corolla...yeah sucks big time... like I said, user pays.

You can eat for 3 bucks or 300. You can drive a merc or catch extremely cheap and efficient public transport, You can live in a house at great cost or you can live in a flat or condo quite reasonably. You can spend a fortune on booze, or you can drink tea. Or you can make your own booze like me. 

No such thing as dole. You work for your own retirement or you rely on your kids.

Prefer not to live in Singapore ? Who doesn't prefer to live in Australia. Face it, its a great place to spend your money, but a crap place to earn it in...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/7/14)

Phoney said:


> No thankyou, I would rather bring up my kids in Sydney.


**** that.

Rather my kids grew up in a country town.


----------



## booargy (15/7/14)

.....


----------



## Phoney (15/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> **** that.
> 
> Rather my kids grew up in a country town.


I hear you. I grew up in a semi-rural area, and SWMBO is from Armidale.

There's pro's and con's to both. You cant beat growing up in the bush for being in the great outdoors and so on, but then it often does limit their opportunities when they get to 16, 17. The choice is usually either study, move off to uni and then move to the city or get hitched at 20, get whatever job you can and start plopping out kids. 

Of course it makes a huge difference to which country town/area/suburb IMO. There are deadshit towns and nice towns, scummy areas in cities and nice areas.


----------



## pcmfisher (16/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I would like to know what led Yaacob bib Ibrahim to believe that the penguins were gay ?


Maybe they were Fairy Penguins. 
But wait! They can not be called that anymore. 
They are Little Penguins now. :blink: :blink:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/7/14)

Actually when thinking about the sexuality of animals or birds, man would have evolved observing the bisexual behaviour of other animals and probably bisexuality was the norm amongst those early humans , but when did it begin to be frowned upon.
The groups of animals would have had the strongest looking after the females so if a young male growing up wanted a quick back scuttle it would more than likely have had to be with another male.
I'm no Desmond Morris but just a thought.


----------



## Dave70 (16/7/14)

This forum is 99% male. (allowing a 1% margin of error)
Just sayin..


----------



## sponge (16/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> This forum is 99% male. (allowing a 1% margin of error)
> Just sayin..


Back to the pile!


----------



## Dave70 (16/7/14)

Dey tek er jerbs!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Actually when thinking about the sexuality of animals or birds, man would have evolved observing the bisexual behaviour of other animals and probably bisexuality was the norm amongst those early humans , but when did it begin to be frowned upon.
> The groups of animals would have had the strongest looking after the females so if a young male growing up wanted a quick back scuttle it would more than likely have had to be with another male.
> I'm no Desmond Morris but just a thought.


But in ancient civilizations buggery was the norm and animals weren't frowned upon either.
Want to go back to that ?


----------



## Dave70 (16/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> But in ancient civilizations buggery was the norm and animals weren't frowned upon either.
> Want to go back to that ?


Not if I were a horse, thats for DAM sure..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> But in ancient civilizations buggery was the norm and animals weren't frowned upon either.
> Want to go back to that ?


That was my thoughts, that our ancestors were doing it why did it suddenly become taboo? Did somebody say hold on a minute,'I like sex but it hurts my arse.' Or was it when God was invented that buggery was outlawed, no I wouldn't want to go back to it but it is strange that it went from the norm to the abhorrent and why?


----------



## Dave70 (16/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> That was my thoughts, that our ancestors were doing it why did it suddenly become taboo? Did somebody say hold on a minute,'I like sex but it hurts my arse.' Or was it when God was invented that buggery was outlawed, no I wouldn't want to go back to it but it is strange that it went from the norm to the abhorrent and why?


Like most religiously inspired prohibitions, the clergy kept the fun stuff for themselves, but told the credulous masses they'd go blind / to hell / be executed if they partook. Worse still, basically set in motion a mindset sexual guilt, prejudice and cynicism that's still embarrassing to witness.


----------



## madpierre06 (16/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> That was my thoughts, that our ancestors were doing it why did it suddenly become taboo? Did somebody say hold on a minute,'I like sex but it hurts my arse.' Or was it when God was invented that buggery was outlawed, no I wouldn't want to go back to it but it is strange that it went from the norm to the abhorrent and why?





Dave70 said:


> Like most religiously inspired prohibitions, the clergy kept the fun stuff for themselves, but told the credulous masses they'd go blind / to hell / be executed if they partook. Worse still, basically set in motion a mindset sexual guilt, prejudice and cynicism that's still embarrassing to witness.



Is it not possible that it was intially taboo, but the wilfullness and deviancy of mankind then introduced such behaviour prior to later rulings which brought about a declared unlawfulness of such acts.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Like most religiously inspired prohibitions, the clergy kept the fun stuff for themselves.


I would not find the "Fun Stuff" that much fun....you dont have " Fun" with alter boys.

But then again, Trappist monks had it sorted. I would become a monk for purely that reason


----------



## madpierre06 (16/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I would not find the "Fun Stuff" that much fun....you dont have " Fun" with alter boys.
> 
> But then again, Trappist monks had it sorted. I would become a monk for purely that reason


Yeah, but who knows what they got up to after a big sess on the Rocheforts.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (16/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> But in ancient civilizations buggery was the norm and animals weren't frowned upon either.


Like in Queensland?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/7/14)

Ease up...QLD are still under Marshall ( Newman ) Law...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/7/14)

madpierre06 said:


> Is it not possible that it was intially taboo, but the wilfullness and deviancy of mankind then introduced such behaviour prior to later rulings which brought about a declared unlawfulness of such acts.


I like Dave70's answer about the religious aspect, but that would mean it would have to have almost happened simultaneously in each continent so there is a possibility that it ceased before religion, or it never happened. It will be one of those things we will never know the truth about


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/14)

You see, the great thing about religion is that a clever operator simply 'interprets' or has a 'revelation' that suits their own wants and desires. Convicted fraud, illiterate and philandering hustler Joseph Smith of morman fame is a great example of this. Smith like to plagiarize bits from other peoples texts and found the bits of the koran / hadith that dealt with polygamy quite to his liking, and thus dictated it into the book of mormon. Indeed, Smith styled himself as the new "Muhamad".

In the end, Smiths associates had a gut full of him trying to root / proposing marriage to their wives and shot the prick, so it kind of backfired on him. Literally. 

Far as I know, the ancients had no problem with citizens who preferred to put from the rough. Greeks, Romans, Africans, Asia, even Assyria depictions of homosexual behavior have been found in a bunch of their art and texts. 

There is however a direct correlation between the spread of islam / christianity / judeasim and growing intolerance and persecution toward homosexuals. Since the notorious tale of Sodom and Gomorrah features in the Hebrew Bible, New testament and Koran, it hardly seems like a coincidence. 


Here's an artists impression of Sodom and Gomorrah and what appears to me to be a potential threesome involving some wine and a couple of consenting buxom lasses.
Unfortunately, god (s) seems to be staging somewhat of an intervention by way of a of meteor shower. ..tut..tut..tut..
Typical..


----------



## Goose (17/7/14)

Phoney said:


> No thankyou, I would rather bring up my kids in Sydney.


Ah yes. And let Tony decide how to spend half of your hard earned bucks for the privilege.


----------



## Mattress (17/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Here's an artists impression of Sodom and Gomorrah and what appears to me to be a potential threesome involving some wine and a couple of consenting buxom lasses.
> Unfortunately, god (s) seems to be staging somewhat of an intervention by way of a of meteor shower. ..tut..tut..tut..
> Typical..


I reckon it's a statement on what will actually happen if one of the numerous supreme deity's from any of the various religions throughout the world (take your pick, they're all as crazy as each other) decides to implement whatever their current statement of "Armageddon" is.

*"Oh well girls, the worlds coming to an end. **** it, lets party like it's 1999"*

"Religion has actually convinced people that there's an invisible man living in the sky who watches everything you do, every minute of every day. And the invisible man has a special list of 10 things he does not want you to do. And if you do any of these 10 things, he has a special place, full of fire and smoke and burning and torture and anguish, where he will send you to live and suffer and burn and choke and scream and cry forever and ever 'til the end of time! . . . But He loves you!" - George Carlin


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/7/14)

I hope the only supreme being on the other side might be Carl Sagan offering Astral travel or trips back through time, it would certainly make death something to look forward to. 

And if you do any of these 10 things, he has a special place, full of fire and smoke and burning and torture and anguish, where he will send you to live and suffer and burn and choke and scream and cry forever and ever 'til the end of time! . . .


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/14)

Goose said:


> Ah yes. And let Tony decide how to spend half of your hard earned bucks for the privilege.


I cant wait to re elect a labour government so we can all enjoy lower taxation while the government borrows the money it needs to run the joint.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/7/14)

http://theconversation.com/age-pension-reform-needed-for-a-fair-sustainable-welfare-system-22313

Only just reading this last night.


----------



## Goose (17/7/14)

The answer is:

"Sell ABC and raise GST to 15%, Coalition senator urges in first speech"

http://www.theguardian.com/media/australia-culture-blog/2014/jul/17/sell-abc-and-raise-gst-to-15-coalition-senator-urges-in-first-speech


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/14)

Orrr get fucked mate, like, you cant fucken sell the J's mate..(_cough!!_..)


----------



## tavas (17/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> I cant wait to re elect a labour government so we can all enjoy lower taxation while the government borrows the money it needs to run the joint.


What is this "lower taxation" you speak of?

Isn't that just middle class welfare we all should be ashamed of getting?


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/14)

'Middle class' casts a pretty broad net nowadays, all you need is full time employment it seems.

That's a lot of shame.


----------



## Cman (17/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Here's an artists impression of Sodom and Gomorrah and what appears to me to be a potential threesome involving some wine and a couple of consenting buxom lasses.
> Unfortunately, god (s) seems to be staging somewhat of an intervention by way of a of meteor shower. ..tut..tut..tut..
> Typical..


That looks like a picture of Lot and his daughters.

Genesis 19: After shit hit the fan in Soddom & Gomorrah and Lot's wife had been turned into a pillar of salt, he went and dwelt in a mountain cave with his 2 daughters. They decided to get him so pissed on wine that he slept with them because they wanted to get pregnant.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/14)

tavas said:


> What is this "lower taxation" you speak of?
> 
> Isn't that just middle class welfare we all should be ashamed of getting?


The middle class welfare that the Liberal government of one Mr J W Howard bought in....


----------

